# 2016 Gibson Explorer - $1000 - Halifax, Nova Scotia



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Good price!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I paid that more than ten years ago for mine.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Stellar price!


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

sulphur said:


> I paid that more than ten years ago for mine.


That was my thought. Looks like a decent deal for someone in the market for one


----------

